# Training Question...



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey guys, I got myself a Chessie last spring and have been working with her quite a bit. She is great at retrieving and loves it, but she seems to be afraid of everything new. Every time I pull out the gun she jumps back. She is even afraid of new people. How do I get her to get used to gun shots? Any advice is helpful
thanks in advance


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=43926


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the dog needs to be exposed to crowds like at a college or something, tell people you are trying to socialize her better and ask them to help

give some people treats to give her and let her come to them dont push it on her


----------



## riverview (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a couple of chessies that come to my boarding kennel. one i had at 9 weeks old for something like 8 or 9 days. I worked with it 3 times a day with a couple of dummys a time and come and sit. When it is at my kennel i am the only one that do a thing with it. my wife cant even go up to the kennel. the other one the guy had trouble getting it in and out of the pickup when he dropped off or picked up. I worked with it for 2 days just getting it in the truck. after i put some time that weekend it wasnt a problem. my point is chessies are different they seem to bond to certain people and dont like change right away. .
I am lucky my wife does all the socilezing she takes all dogs to town for walks, takes them to kids ball games if the dog is shy she slowly moves around crowds until it is normal for the dog. pretty soon she has 20 kids around and the dog laying on its back getting petted.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

alright thanks for the help guys


----------



## backcountry800 (Sep 15, 2009)

Had similiar problem, socializing is key, parks, dog parks etc. Also, the more you work with her and add different exposures, the confidence level will increase.


----------

